# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Some positive MH news for a change!

## Jaquaia

I saw this floating around on fb and meant to share it sooner. This is awesome!

Hairdressers refuse to shave depressed teen's matted hair - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40887208

----------

Paula (16-08-17)

----------


## Angie

Brilliant isnt it, it popped up on mine this morning but was going out the door when saw it x

----------


## Suzi

I loved that story!

----------

